# What odd flavors have you used on cheese??



## jojo22 (Nov 28, 2010)

I currently am trying some cherry smoke on aged swiss, sharp cheddar and some colby jack! Thought I would try something that might be a little different! So anyone else try things out of the box??


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 28, 2010)

How are you smoking it?  What process are you using and what temps ?

I have used old wine barrel and old whisky barrel along with pecan, maple, orange and apple


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 28, 2010)

I use Apple, Maple and Cherry

Fruitwoods seems to work better for me.

Hickory can have a little too much bite for me, but it's your cheese, try something different.

To really appreciate the flavor, you're gonna have to wrap it up and tuck it away in the fridge for 10 days or more, so the smoke can mellow and sink into the cheese.

Todd


----------



## jojo22 (Nov 29, 2010)

I used a cardboard box, tin can, and a soldering iron, temp stayed 72 to 80 I would think (swiss didn't melt) but I didn't have a probe in, just peeked in the vent from time to time. I let it smoke for about 4 hours, having to re-load my can once!

TJohnson, thanks for the tip about the waiting, now I know I can dip into it at 10 days to test!! 

I tried to post a qview, but for some reason the "insert image" button would not do what it says, so I don't know what to do to post pics!


----------



## dale5351 (Nov 29, 2010)

A while back I did a test run with three types of sawdust from Todd and a number of types of cheese.  I had wine barrel oak, whiskey barrel oak and peach.  To tell the truth, the differences between them were subtle at best, at least to my taste buds.  Much more difference in the types of cheeses.   Colby Jack, sharp cheddar and jalapeno jack were all excellent.  Mozzarella was our least favorite.

I like a good aged Swiss, but somehow don't think I'd like it smoked.  Ditto on a very sharp cheddar (e.g. 5+ years old).  For both of them, I'd rather just savor the natural flavor.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 29, 2010)

jojo22 said:


> I used a cardboard box, tin can, and a soldering iron, temp stayed 72 to 80 I would think (swiss didn't melt) but I didn't have a probe in, just peeked in the vent from time to time. I let it smoke for about 4 hours, having to re-load my can once!
> 
> TJohnson, thanks for the tip about the waiting, now I know I can dip into it at 10 days to test!!
> 
> I tried to post a qview, but for some reason the "insert image" button would not do what it says, so I don't know what to do to post pics!


Yes the waiting is the hard part. The one cheese you can eat right away is fresh mozzarella and it is awesome smoked


----------



## jojo22 (Nov 29, 2010)

Cool some mozza may be on there tomorrow, however I must admit, neither I nor the wife could wait, we tested the aged swiss, and I must say if it gets better with age I CAN"T WAIT!!! It was really good!


----------



## jojo22 (Nov 29, 2010)

dale5351 said:


> A while back I did a test run with three types of sawdust from Todd and a number of types of cheese.  I had wine barrel oak, whiskey barrel oak and peach.  To tell the truth, the differences between them were subtle at best, at least to my taste buds.  Much more difference in the types of cheeses.   Colby Jack, sharp cheddar and jalapeno jack were all excellent.  Mozzarella was our least favorite.
> 
> I like a good aged Swiss, but somehow don't think I'd like it smoked.  Ditto on a very sharp cheddar (e.g. 5+ years old).  For both of them, I'd rather just savor the natural flavor.




HUH?? Have to give it a go with some different types of wood and see if I can tell the difference!! Might make a good project some Sunday!


----------

